

Let's end Imposter Syndrome - maxehmookau
http://max.woolf.io/lets-end-the-myth-of-imposter-syndrome/

======
Randgalt
You misunderstand what Imposter Syndrome is. Please research the subject
better and revise your post.

~~~
griff122
What would you call what woolf is describing? I'm curious because the ideas
expressed in his post are how I feel everyday.

~~~
ArekDymalski
I'd say that the post very accurately describes the problem of self-esteem
based on comparisons with others and/or current trends. Which is a big problem
indeed.

However it's a problem only partially connected to Impostor Syndrome, which is
defined as an inability to attribute own success to own competences. People
suffering from IS attribute their success to luck or "faking".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impostor_syndrome](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impostor_syndrome)

~~~
griff122
Thank you! This makes sense.

------
srose3100
Imposter Syndrome affects all type of careers and activities not just software
development.

~~~
maxehmookau
You're right. At no point did I make that assertion, however. The blog's posts
are entirely about software development so the post was aimed at the audience
of the blog.

